

China hijacks 15 percent of world's Internet traffic - abscondment
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/8142267/China-hijacks-15-per-cent-of-worlds-internet-traffic.html

======
abscondment
The ultimate sidejacking opportunity, other unencrypted data notwithstanding.
Sites with a proper SSL implementation seem more attractive each day.

~~~
wmf
If you combine BGP hijacking with your own CA (e.g. CNNIC), you can even
hijack SSL sites.

